# Concern about the book: Where Do Babies Come From? by Ruth Hummel



## VroomieMama (Oct 9, 2008)

This is a good book and I'm impressed but I'm concerned because my daughter's father and I had her out of wedlock.

The quote in the book said, "When a husband and wife love each other, they show it in many ways," Mother began. "I know, they kiss each other and hug." "That's right," said Mother. "They do things for each other, and they want to be together always." "Is that when they get married, and they're bride and groom and everything?" Suzanne put her ribbon on her head and pretended it was a veil.
*"Yes, God is happy when two people decide to get married and start their life together with His blessing,"* Mother continued. "He made them for living together and showing their love to each other all their life. At special times they like to hold each other very close. God made their bodies so they fit together in a wonderful way.
"At those times the sperm from the man's body can go into the woman's body. Sometimes a sperm and an ovum join in the mother's body. That is when a new baby begins."
"And that's why a baby belongs to both his father and his mother!" Now Suzanne understood. "Yes, that's the way God planned it! Both mother and father have a part in making the baby, but God has the biggest part!"

Now, I am concerned when I read this book to my daughter, I don't want Harmony to feel that she was not the blessing to me and her father from God because we didn't get married. Because of the birth of Harmony, she brought sunlight into my life and I have always felt like it was a gift from God to steer me to positive path to good life. Because of Harmony, I have so much love to give. Because of her, I went back to college to finish it, and it was because of her that I realized before I married my husband that he was the one for me.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

"Because of the birth of Harmony, she brought sunlight into my life and I have always felt like it was a gift from God to steer me to positive path to good life. Because of Harmony, I have so much love to give. Because of her, I went back to college to finish it, and it was because of her that I realized before I married my husband that he was the one for me."

How about this?

I don't really see how she wouldn't be a blessing from God when you also got a wonderful husband out of the deal and he got a wonderful wife, y'know?


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Sounds more like you just need to mention to her that while the book talks about husband and wife, God gives children to all different types of couples and it doesn't make them any less special.

Quote:

"Yes, that's the way God planned it! Both mother and father have a part in making the baby, *but God has the biggest part!*"
God plays the biggest part, including giving babies to people that some might say aren't "right for the part" because he has a plan for each child.

P.S. Others might have more insight seeing as I'm Agnostic and not Christian.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

IMO - Marriage can come in many forms. Some people walk down the isle and say their vows and exchange rings, etc ...No, you didn't get married in the traditional way, but I am sure you can explain how you did get 'married' in other ways - which you decided to show in another way (traditional marriag) later on in your lives. right?


----------



## kathrineg (Jan 28, 2009)

I wouldn't be comfortable with that book, just because I am not a fan of the traditional wedding nor of the emphasis that our culture places on weddings, ESPECIALLY when it comes to our girls.

I would find another book or excise the offending pages with an Xacto knife. Or just use a Sharpie to edit it until it says what you want, if you like most of it.

Sometimes we gotta take things into our own hands...


----------



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

Personally, I prefer the book, "How Babies Are Made" by Andrew Andry and Steven Schepp: http://www.amazon.com/How-Babies-Mad...996871&sr=8-12

I had it as a young child and intend to get a copy for my kid, too. It uses the terms "Mother" and "Father" rather than husband and wife.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

I would use a different book.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

I'd use a different book too. There are a lot that don't have the Christian/marriage message.

It's not the stork is a decent one.


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

We have "Where Do Babies Come From?" by Margaret Sheffield. It's an older book (1977) but it's awesome. I didn't find it to be at all outdated. The pictures are detailed watercolor paintings of the whole process, from conception to birth to breastfeeding. It also covers female vs. male and how bodies change as people grow up. The text is very gentle but completely factual. Here's a picture from the book. I can't find a pic of the actual book, but many used book sites have it for very low prices. Amazon even has it for one cent.









The book makes no mention of the relationship (wife/husband, mother/father etc) between the man and the woman, but the words and pictures are very loving. It could be any couple- wedded, partnered, dating, not dating or otherwise.

We also have "Amazing You!" by Dr. Gail Salts, which is also great. It is more about growing up, but covers reproduction. It doesn't mention much about sex or the couple having it- just the technicalities of conception and birth.


----------



## Elizabeth2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

well, i would use a different book. I would worry this would teach my child that "a husband and a wife" are the only way to have a child. What about single moms? Would he then think that that was not "blessed by God" I would think there's got to be a better book that explains reproduction that isn't burdened with such cultural typecasting.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Find another book. Faith and fertility have little to do with one another.


----------



## heartmama (Nov 27, 2001)

I don't think this belongs in GD. I will move it shortly, once I find out where it belongs.


----------

